# the mpook-was gbiteingnmyfaen



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

i finally got the sweet girl-back home there is a gog, i dont know who or what, but i bit her face in, and she gave me the kiss'es so i kniow there is a higherpower-[ and its name is keeb.little witch give every body the kissin and protect everybody home- she here now- 110 lb of lap dog. mama im home, my sweet girl. debbie went to mamma- keeb finally came over and say heY, she home for a couple days- feed-her only fresh pet select. cause she is my best friend of all time. tell she gets the pass. she my friend-thats it


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Harv.....you been drinkin' shoe polish strained through bread again?

(I like dogs too)


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Sketchy thread.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Sketchy thread.


 What's so sketchy about it? The Man loves his dog.:yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

:drink: I'll try and catchup with ya harv.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

moore said:


> What's so sketchy about it? The Man loves his dog.:yes:


Anything that involves a hard to read love poem to a dog is sketchy in my book.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Moore, gotta ask... who's the hottie in you avatar? Please dont say your wife! 

:thumbup:

scott


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Moore, it this a puddle of pee?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> What's so sketchy about it? The Man loves his dog.:yes:


We need to get our dawgs together and do some serious shagging:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Moore, it this a puddle of pee?


YEAH! That's my puddle. We have a cocker ..a hot dog..and a yorkie.
I'm the only one that's not house broken.. [TRUE]:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> Moore, gotta ask... who's the hottie in you avatar? Please dont say your wife!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> scott


Don't know her name ...The kegs are what turned me on!!!!


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*mpook*

i was drinking "canadian" whiskey at the time of the post- didnt know it was just like tequila, course i guess if you drink enough shoe polish- the results are all the same. i'd send a pic of the sweet girl, but cant figure out how to do that. i'll keep trying. thanks for putting up with me. dont judge keebler by my actions- shes a lot better person then i. those are some cuteies you guys are keeping alive and vice versa.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> We need to get our dawgs together and do some serious shagging:thumbup:


I would hate to come face to face with that thing in a dark alley


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I would hate to come face to face with that thing in a dark alley


I just showed my daughter what you just said about her dawg
I can't repeat what she said, but she implied there was a thing you could go do to your sheep, something like "go _ _ _ _ a sheep,,Kiwi:furious:"..

She already hates Chinese people b/c they eat cats, now we can add Kiwi's to the list too:whistling2:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

so i like cats, so i get that. but i ate fruit bat and rat in the guam, its amazeing what you'll eat if your drunk enough. which reminds me of this strip joint in the philippines. well any way. like forrest said- "drywall is tough" oh no i meant - im not a smart man-but i know what love is. those 4 legged peoples know better then we. they remind us of either what we might become or once were, i dont know. i just know my keeb, remind me day in and day out, how blessed i am and lucky. if i still had the $ days of 10 year ago, i would still be deaf in the head. it took $ hardship to wake up. ten year ago i would have taken keeb to the pound- i cringe writeing that. now- i have taken a new look at family-friends and buisness associates, and i trust my first impressions. my point is, every day i find out how long the road of understanding is. what i cant see is no longer fearful, keeping my eyes closed is. keep your own faith. harve


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

harvey randall said:


> so i like cats, so i get that. but i ate fruit bat and rat in the guam, its amazeing what you'll eat if your drunk enough. which reminds me of this strip joint in the philippines. well any way. like forrest said- "drywall is tough" oh no i meant - im not a smart man-but i know what love is. those 4 legged peoples know better then we. they remind us of either what we might become or once were, i dont know. i just know my keeb, remind me day in and day out, how blessed i am and lucky. if i still had the $ days of 10 year ago, i would still be deaf in the head. it took $ hardship to wake up. ten year ago i would have taken keeb to the pound- i cringe writeing that. now- i have taken a new look at family-friends and buisness associates, and i trust my first impressions. my point is, every day i find out how long the road of understanding is. what i cant see is no longer fearful, keeping my eyes closed is. keep your own faith. harve


 I agree Harve,,,, I've had three wives leave,,,, but I have never had a dawg leave yet, and at one time I had 27 blueticks (**** dogs)


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I agree Harve,,,, I've had three wives leave,,,, but I have never had a dawg leave yet, and at one time I had 27 blueticks (**** dogs)


 i knew people down south with blue ticks, great life force. took care of a walker hound for my sister for a year, or i mean she took care of me. still miss the baying, very relaxing primal to the core of the soul or something like that. take care pal. harve


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> What's so sketchy about it? The Man loves his dog.:yes:


lourd thaTS SWEETEN GOG


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> Don't know her name ...The kegs are what turned me on!!!!


 thats some good kegs


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> thats some good kegs


brace yourself Harvey!!!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Omg


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Careful Moore, at our age if too much blood gets diverted away from the heart it could kill us.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> What's so sketchy about it? The Man loves his dog.:yes:


 well- that is a pictrue of a sweet girl


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

We need a double thanks button !


----------

